# Lavatelo bien bebe



## alwaysL8

Could you please tell me what the following means in spanish? 

Lavatelo bien bebe



gracias


----------



## sayah

Puede significar muchas cosas... todo depende del contexto.


----------



## CarolMamkny

sayah said:


> Puede significar muchas cosas... todo depende del contexto.


 
De acuerdo 100% 

¡Contexto por favor!


----------



## Surinam del Nord

Depende más bien de la coma que falta, en cualquier caso. Con o sin contexto, esa frase no quiere decir nada. Quizá los tiros vayan por aquí.

_Lávatelo bien, bebé_ [le dice una persona a un niño muy pequeño que se está lavando el codo porque se lo ha manchado (?)].

_Lávatelo bien (y) bebe _(le dice una persona a otra que ha cogido un vaso sucio para servirse un whisky)

_Lávatelo bien, bebe _(le dice una persona a otra que se ha llevado un disgusto y quiere beber para olvidar. Aquí _lavarse el recuerdo _sería olvidarlo)

Etc.


----------



## alwaysL8

sayah said:


> Puede significar muchas cosas... todo depende del contexto.


 


CarolMamkny said:


> De acuerdo 100%
> 
> ¡Contexto por favor!


 


my conversation with my boyfriend..

(him) suena conmigo bebe 
(me) miercoles en jueves
(him) te espero manana aqui alas 6pm te quiero toda la noche
(Him) miercoles te espero manana baby
(me) okey bebe
(him) lavatelo bien bebe


----------



## CarolMamkny

alwaysL8 said:


> my conversation with my boyfriend..
> 
> (him) suena conmigo bebe
> (me) miercoles en jueves
> (him) te espero manana aqui alas 6pm te quiero toda la noche
> (Him) miercoles te espero manana baby
> (me) okey bebe
> (him) lavatelo bien bebe


 
 Ummmmm.... How can I say this? .... He's telling you... You should wash something (it) thoroughly. Enough said!


----------



## alwaysL8

CarolMamkny said:


> Ummmmm.... How can I say this? .... He's telling you... You should wash something (it) thoroughly. Enough said!


 



 okey gracias


----------



## Vampiro

Hola.
Definitivamente él quiere que tengas algo muy limpio ese día…
.


----------



## Bilma

Where is the guy from? In Mexico it is a veeeryyyyy informal way to say bye. It should be used with very close friends only!


----------



## Mirlo

OH MY GOSH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fernita

Hey Bilma, you've made me laugh.
_... with very close friends?_
I never say "_*lavátelo bien, bebé*_" to my close friends. Maybe some people do, though.
I think you mean more than close!

Vampi is right! Definitivamente, _*sucio *_no le gusta para nada. Siempre limpito.


----------



## Bilma

I know...  it is just a saying. I have to confess I used to use it with my dad!. I always made him laugh!.


----------



## Vale_yaya

Bilma said:


> Where is the guy from? In Mexico it is a veeeryyyyy informal way to say bye. It should be used with very close friends only!


 
Te lo juro que si me dicen eso a mí.. a parte de que me diera verguenza ajena  !!!!!... le mando a que se lo lave él!!!... jajajaja...


----------



## Fernita

Bilma said:


> I know... it is just a saying. I have to confess I used to use it with my dad!. I always made him laugh!.


 
Oh yes! I used to use it with my dad too.
My mom is 89 and I still tell her: _*"lavátela bien, mamá"*_. It makes her laugh!
Kisses and hugs!


----------



## Vale_yaya

Fernita said:


> Oh yes! I used to use it with my dad too.
> My mom is 89 and I still tell her: _*"lavátela bien, mamá"*_. It makes her laugh!
> Kisses and hugs!


 
Se utiliza en Argentina y México???... Qué interesante!


----------



## Bilma

Parece que sí. Pensé que era algo sólo de México. We all learn something new everyday!


----------



## Fernita

Yo creo que se utiliza en muchos otros países, también.
Creo que en Francia, un poco menos. Sin ofender a nadie.
Aunque convengamos que la frase no es muy agradable.

*¡Lavátelo bien!*  Nunca lo he dicho.
¿Qué curioso, no?
Saludos Vale.


----------



## Vale_yaya

Fernita said:


> Yo creo que se utiliza en muchos otros países, también.
> Creo que en Francia, un poco menos. Sin ofender a nadie.
> Aunque convengamos que la frase no es muy agradable.
> 
> *¡Lavátelo bien!* Nunca lo he dicho.
> ¿Qué curioso, no?
> Saludos Vale.


 

DISCRIMINACION!!!... jajaja... o sea que le decías a tu papá: Lavátela bien!!!!... jajaja... yo también me hubiera reído.


----------



## Jaén

Bueno, bueno.

Sí, concuerdo con Bilma. En México se usa informalmente como despedida (en verdad, más comúnmente "te lo lavas". Un amigo se inventó otra forma cuando se despedía del grupo. Nos decía "Oslo". Cuando todo mundo preguntó porque "Oslo", nos respondió: "Os lo laváis". Pero eso es otro rollo).

También concuerdo en que se usa sólo entre very close friends. Pero como yo soy un poco más "de la antigüita", no me atrevería a decírselo a mis viejos, so pena de llevarme un pescozón por majadero e irreverente!

Fernita, por fin, también le dices a tu mamá que se lo lave bien? Se usa también en Argentina?

Ahora sólo falta saber si AlwaysL8 finalmente entendió qué es lo que su novio quiere bien limPito.

Ah! AlwaysL8 is a woman!! 

Saludos, banda!


----------



## Vampiro

Yo había escuchado la expresión, pero en Chile no se usa.
Eso sí, tenemos una más o menos equivalente: "Anda poniéndola en remojo"
Pero no se usa para depedirse de los amigos, jejjejeeee.
.


----------



## CarolMamkny

Bueno, sea lo que sea que signifique esta expresión en Mexico o en donde sea.. Si mi "novio" me dice *"lavatelo bien bebe"* lo mando al que *se lave la boquita *y que me deje de decir pavadas.


----------



## Vampiro

CarolMamkny said:
			
		

> Bueno, sea lo que sea que signifique esta expresión en Mexico o en donde sea.. Si mi "novio" me dice *"lavatelo bien bebe"* lo mando al que *se lave la boquita *y que me deje de decir pavadas.


¿Y si te dice que la pongas en remojo?
(en este caso no tiene que ver con limpieza)
.


----------



## Fernita

Bueno, no hay que confundir las cosas.

*Ponlo en remojo* no implica que quedará limpito pero irá ablandando la suciedad. Al menos así es en Argentina.


----------



## Vampiro

Hola, Fernita.
Hacía tiempo que no coincidíamos en un hilo.
No se me confunden las cosas, jé.
Lo que le dijeron a alwaysL8, independiente del uso coloquial que tenga, tiene un origen de doble sentido claramente sexual.
Es cierto que tanto en Chile como en Argentina (y supongo que en muchos países más) “poner en remojo” es una expresión que se suele usar al hablar de lavar la ropa; pero acá tiene además otro significado, y tiene que ver con remojar las legumbres, en particular los porotos (frijoles, para los de más al norte), uno de nuestros platos típicos, que se ponen en agua la noche anterior a cocinarlos para que adquieran humedad y se ablanden un poco.  Por lo tanto, si alguien en Chile te dice que “la pongas en remojo”, lo que te está diciendo es que la pongas en remojo para que se ablande (porque piensan darte muy duro, para ser más explícito)
Saludos.
.


----------



## Fernita

Muchas gracias Vampiro por tu explicación. La verdad es que me encontraba un poco perdida con eso de "poner en remojo". Claro que depende de qué se ponga en remojo.

Ahora si a Always8, que es mujer supongo yo, su amigo le dice que se* lo* lave bien para cuando se encuentren, no sé a qué se refiere. Tendría que ser: lávatel*a* bien. ¿No crees?


----------



## CarolMamkny

Fernita said:


> Ahora si a Always8, que es mujer supongo yo, su amigo le dice que se* lo* lave bien para cuando se encuentren, no sé a qué se refiere. Tendría que ser: *lávatela bien. ¿No crees*?


 
Bah! Una nunca sabes cuales son las mañas de los otros ... 
Pero hablando en serio se trata claramente de un comentario sexual y creo que esta chica debería encontrar un chicho más respetuoso y con mejor ortografía.


----------



## Fernita

Definitivamente es un comentario sexual. Sea lo que sea que tiene que lavarse, este muchacho no es muy romántico que digamos.
De todas maneras hoy ya es miércoles y ella debe de estar lavándola o lavándolo para esta tarde. Parece que hay fiesta.


----------



## CarolMamkny

Fernita said:


> Parece que hay fiesta.


 
¡Sí! Y empieza a las 6pm


----------



## octoplasm

Fernita said:


> Ahora si a Always8, que es mujer supongo yo, su amigo le dice que se* lo* lave bien para cuando se encuentren, no sé a qué se refiere. Tendría que ser: lávatel*a* bien. ¿No crees?


 
Puede ser *lávatelo, lávatela, lávatelos, lávatelas*. Hay muchas cosas que se pueden y deben lavar para el asunto que nos ocupa.


----------



## Vampiro

Fernita said:
			
		

> Ahora si a Always8, que es mujer supongo yo, su amigo le dice que se* lo* lave bien para cuando se encuentren, no sé a qué se refiere. Tendría que ser: lávatel*a* bien. ¿No crees?


Bueno... todo dependerá de qué es que quiera encontrar más blandito o más limpio cuando se junten, ¿no?


----------



## Fernita

¡Pero claro!
Yo pensaba que se refería a la cara...


----------



## Vale_yaya

Vampiro said:


> Bueno... todo dependerá de qué es que quiera encontrar más blandito o más limpio cuando se junten, ¿no?


 
Jajajaja... me imagino a Always8 super que traumada después de leer todos nuestros comentarios. Mmmm... dos opciones o bien fue a insultarlo por grosero y patán... o fue corriendo al baño para estar preparadita... jejejeje...


----------



## Jaén

Hi, all!

Claro que es una expresión con sentido puramente sexual, aunque la usemos no necesariamente cuando se tiene esa intención. Como por ejemplo, cuando Bilma se lo dice a su papá. Pasó a usarse en tono de broma. Y no necesariamente entre hombre y mujer. Aunque confieso que nunca escuché a una mujer decírselo a un hombre (quien podría entenderlo como una invitación explícita), y menos aún a una mujer (que lo haría bastante sospechoso).

Vampiro: eso de "ponerlo en remojo", suena un poco a otra expresión común en Brasil: "ahogar el ganso". No pregunten qué es el ganso ni dónde van a ahogarlo. Pero creo que es lo que va a pasar esta tarde, después de lavárselo bien, claro.

Cheers!


----------



## Fernita

Pero hasta donde supongo, AlwaysL8 no tiene un ganso, dear Jaén. Creo que el jonvenzuelo lo tiene.
Si no lo tiene él tampoco, se complica la cosa.


----------



## octoplasm

Bueno, discrepo un poco de Fernita.  Ella sí que tiene un ganso, el del jovenzuelo, que lo único que pide es un estanque limpio para nadar y finalmente ahogarse.  

Reminiscencias del _Lago de los cisnes._


----------



## Jaén

Bueno, pero que lo ahogan, lo ahogan! 

Falta advertirle a AlwaysL8 que el ganso debe vestir el traje apropiado para la inmersión! 





Fernita said:


> Pero hasta donde supongo, AlwaysL8 no tiene un ganso, dear Jaén. Creo que el jonvenzuelo lo tiene.
> Si no lo tiene él tampoco, se complica la cosa.


 


octoplasm said:


> Bueno, discrepo un poco de Fernita. Ella sí que tiene un ganso, el del jovenzuelo, que lo único que pide es un estanque limpio para nadar y finalmente ahogarse.
> 
> Reminiscencias del _Lago de los cisnes._


 
Aunque podría ser el Loch Ness!!


----------



## octoplasm

Jaén said:


> Bueno, pero que lo ahogan, lo ahogan!
> 
> Falta advertirle a AlwaysL8 que el ganso debe vestir el traje apropiado para la inmersión!


 
A mí me late que a este ganso le gusta muy al natural, todo emplumadito.


----------



## Fernita

octoplasm said:


> Bueno, discrepo un poco de Fernita. Ella sí que tiene un ganso, el del jovenzuelo, que lo único que pide es un estanque limpio para nadar y finalmente ahogarse.
> 
> Reminiscencias del _Lago de los cisnes._


 
Yo discrepo un poquito contigo con respecto a un tema de semejante envergadura. Si él le dice que ella se lo tiene que lavar *antes *de la "reunión", es que ella lo tiene consigo. No quisiera pensar que se lo ha cortado y lo tiene en formol.


----------



## Spider1

Hola a todos! 

Muy interesante el thread éste, jajaja. 
Veo que todos se estan divirtiendo; bueno, mi pequeño aporte, esta frase tambien se utiliza en Honduras, Centro America! Creo que es bastante internacional, pienso que una forma de traducirlo a Ingles sería: "Wash it out good, babe".

Saludos a todos!!!


----------



## CarolMamkny

octoplasm said:


> A mí me late que a este ganso le gusta muy al natural, *todo emplumadito*.


 
JAJAJAJAJAJA.... esta sí me acabo de matar  I'm LMAO. Ahora si que acabamos de perder un forero más... esta chica ya no vuelve ni a preguntarnos la hora.


----------



## octoplasm

Fernita said:


> Yo discrepo un poquito contigo con respecto a un tema de semejante envergadura. Si él le dice que ella se lo tiene que lavar *antes *de la "reunión", es que ella lo tiene consigo. No quisiera pensar que se lo ha cortado y lo tiene en formol.


 
Ella lo que tiene que lavar, entre otras cosas, es *el estanque*, para que no vaya a estar muy puerquito, ni infectadito. Si no lo hace, puede ser que el gansito se asuste y no se sumerja.


----------



## Vampiro

CarolMamkny said:
			
		

> JAJAJAJAJAJA.... esta sí me acabo de matar  I'm LMAO. Ahora si que acabamos de perder un forero más... esta chica ya no vuelve ni a preguntarnos la hora.


 
No creo, Carol.
Sabe que son bromitas y que todos somos buenos chicos.
Ojalá que vuelva para contarnos cómo le fue en la cita…
A propósito, ya falta poco para las 6pm, jejjejjeeeee
Saludos.
.


----------



## turi

alwaysL8 tiene la tarde prometedoramente estupenda si sigue las instrucciones del "ganso", Scrub it well darling" es cómo me suena a mi.

Sobre el otro tema, en España solemos decir: "Cuando veas a tu vecino las barbas cortar, pon las tuyas a remojar", y obviamente esto si que no tiene ninguna connotación con pasarlo muuuuuuy bien!!

Saludos, t.


----------

